# 20700/21700 protective battery sleeves or cases



## Caramia (20/3/18)

As per title, does anyone have any of these in stock, please?


----------



## w1tw0lf (20/3/18)

Have a look at Vape king.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-silicone-case-for-dual-20700-21700-batteries.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/20700-21700-battery-wraps-camo.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/20700-battery-wraps-10-pack-blue.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/18)

I have some @Caramia, will be up on the website a bit later.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos (20/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have some @Caramia, will be up on the website a bit later.


Ohhh yay! A reason to order the bubble cleito tanks appear.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/18)

Here you go:
http://vapeguy.co.za/20700-silicone-battery-holder

Also, our Sanyo 20700 (awesome cell by the way) comes in one of these sleeves

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (20/3/18)

Exactly the reason to put in another order soon!, thanx @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

